# Baby pigeon from fallen tree. UK



## Tebsmcr (Aug 15, 2014)

Hello,thanks for reading and accepting me to the forum. I'm very new to this and pigeons. 

Ok. I'm in a panic. Firstly,a tree was cut down and I found 2 baby wood pigeons roughly 10 days old I think. 1 was a lot bigger then the other. I made a makeshift nest and put the nest with the pigeons on my garage roof. The mother and father pigeons were looking and eventually found the nest I made. The mother visited and fed the birds regularly and everything was going well when I spotted a cat creeping up upon them (garage roof I high but cats are v nimble). I urged out before the cat could get to them.
I lifted the nest,the eldest flew into a tree and the mother has since found him. 
However,I have the younger smaller pigeon in my house to be safe from the cats. I have been feeding her via a syringe with mashed peas,oats,water. 
My questions are.
1 what next? 
2 how do I check her legs are healthy/uninjured. She tries to fly but still is very small and fits into my hand. 
3 her mother still waits outside (it's been a week) will she leave?
4 I can post video here?

I can't sleep through worry. Please help.
Many thanks
Kevin. Manchester. Uk


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thanks for helping the little one.

Please check this link for information on how too's, what to feed babies..and more. This is a UK link that also has valuable resources to find help in your area such as a rescue center. They can raise up the baby and examin it and release it with others of its kind.
http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/caringforababypigeon.htm
Is the baby walking on the legs?

It would be nice if mom could feed the baby, but if the baby is sick or injured and cannot fly, it is best to keep baby inside.

Yes, please post video. *


----------



## Tebsmcr (Aug 15, 2014)

Hiya,thanks for the reply. 

I've been following the baby pigeon guide to the letter.

Is she walking on legs? Well. She moves with the help of her wings,she flaps her wings on he floor. I picked her up and used a branch for her to perch in my living room. She gripped it well and balanced well. 

I'm trying to get her to peck at food and eat for herself before I let her go. 
Her tail feathers haven't developed yet.
She seems to walk with her feet tucked under. Is this correct? My god I can't sleep with the anxiety. I'm not sure how to put a video on here so I will post a link to youtube.
Kev


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*She needs calcium/D3, the bird is not getting enough.

Please locate a rescue from the link close to you as they may be able to help.

To contact a UK member please go to the facebook page: Pigeon Protection and Rescue - Action Group! Thank you.*


----------



## Tebsmcr (Aug 15, 2014)

Really? Thanks. I'll look into it and try and get some from somewhere first thing.

http://youtu.be/fQlytPMu1gY

http://youtu.be/quNYZ7P74_k

I can't thank you enough.


----------



## silverdx (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi Where abouts in Manchester are you? I like you rescued a pigeon about 5 weeks ago. Mine is an adult ex racing Pigeon. I found him/her in a sorry state starving and dehydrated but Im happy to say is now in fine health. However it cant be released because it is unable to fend for its self. Anyway I didnt have a clue about birds either. Like you, I had to learn in order to help. I was put into contact with a really nice lady called Stephanie and her equally nice sister. They run a bird and small animal sanctuary. They have a lot of experience with Wild Birds. Stephanie has a face book page 
Every Feather Bird Rescue. They really care and really do help. I think they are brilliant and cant praise them enough.
I am sure she will be able to help you in some way.


----------



## Tebsmcr (Aug 15, 2014)

Hiya,I'm in chorlton/Didsbury. Thanks for letting me know. I hope your bird is ok. I'm a huge animal lover and nothing stresses me more than any injured animal. 
Ok,I'll contact them today.

I'm going to the pet shop now to buy some calcium/vitamins for the chick. 
Thanks.


----------



## kalel (Oct 14, 2008)

From the videos the bird definitely needs calcium. I think its a collared dove by the way.


----------



## Tebsmcr (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi,she is indeed a collard dove. Forgive my stupidly. We took her to greenmount wild bird sanctuary in bury Lancashire. today as this morning she was very ill. They too advised me she is a collard dove and does need calcium. I bought some vitamin d and calcium for her and took her straight to the sanctuary as I'm sure they have far more knowledge and can provide a better environment. 
I tried to help her as much as possible and spent ever minute looking after her. They have put her on antibiotics and painkillers as they think she has been atacked too. 
I have a donation of what ever I had in my pocket (£60 + every item I bought for her so hopefully that will help. 

Fingers crossed she makes a full recovery.

Thank you to everyone here who replied. I found the sanctuary through silverD who pointed me towards every feather bird sanctuary who put me in tough with greenmount. 

I know this is a bit long but the desperation I had to help this innocent defenceless animal was unlimited.

Thank you so much to everyone again
Kev


----------



## silverdx (Jul 29, 2014)

I was happy to help. Glad you have managed to get the right help for the bird. Hopefully there will be a good outcome. X


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for finding the bird help, glad to hear the update!*


----------



## Tebsmcr (Aug 15, 2014)

Here is a pic of her doing a lot better after antibiotics and painkillers.
Awwww.


----------

